# Ordered My Cruze Diesel Today



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, finally got all the paperwork finished and deposit has been placed. The order should hit the system tonight or tomorrow morning. I ordered the Red Hot color with the black interior, sunroof, MyLink with Nav and the convenience package. I am very excited and look forward to joining the ranks of owners on here! Great site with good information. I know some folks have had issues with attempted orders, so I am keeping my fingers crossed the order goes through and the wait is only 5-6 weeks. I'll keep the thread updated as I go.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats! Welcome to the club.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats, We're expecting ours in about 4 weeks. ccasion14:


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> Congrats, We're expecting ours in about 4 weeks. ccasion14:


Thanks all! 

How long ago did you place your order? I just got confirmation the order was officially submitted into the system tonight, so now it is waiting to be accepted into production. No date yet.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Turbofan said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> How long ago did you place your order? I just got confirmation the order was officially submitted into the system tonight, so now it is waiting to be accepted into production. No date yet.


It's take about a week from order date to get a production date.

I've ordered two cruze's you should have your Cruze D by the end of June at the latest.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> It's take about a week from order date to get a production date.
> 
> I've ordered two cruze's you should have your Cruze D by the end of June at the latest.


Great, thanks! I am hoping to have it by the 2nd week of June. I just need to get the order number from the dealer and I can start tracking it on the GMConnects website. Is it pretty accurate? When I ordered my Jeep Wrangler a couple of years ago, the Chrysler tracking site was notorious for being inaccurate and was typically updated after the vehicle was delivered. Not very useful to say the least.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Turbofan said:


> Great, thanks! I am hoping to have it by the 2nd week of June. I just need to get the order number from the dealer and I can start tracking it on the GMConnects website. Is it pretty accurate? When I ordered my Jeep Wrangler a couple of years ago, the Chrysler tracking site was notorious for being inaccurate and was typically updated after the vehicle was delivered. Not very useful to say the least.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


GM connects not helpful at all. Your better off tracking your order on chevy's actually site.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> GM connects not helpful at all. Your better off tracking your order on chevy's actually site.


I didn't even realize you could track it from there. Nice! Just found the link and will check it out tomorrow once I get the order number. He confirmed the GM Regional Rep placed it into the system tonight, but didn't send me the number before they closed. Thanks again!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the order!


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anyone know when the actual order number is available? My dealer told me that we won't have it until GM picks up the order from the system. Is that correct? I was hoping I could start tracking it or at least see that the order is registered in the system via the tracking sites. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Turbofan said:


> Does anyone know when the actual order number is available? My dealer told me that we won't have it until GM picks up the order from the system. Is that correct? I was hoping I could start tracking it or at least see that the order is registered in the system via the tracking sites. Thanks again for all the help!


Yes that's correct you won't get a order# till your order is accepted by GM. GM accepts orders 2 times a week from dealers Mondays and Thursdays.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> Yes that's correct you won't get a order# till your order is accepted by GM. GM accepts orders 2 times a week from dealers Mondays and Thursdays.


Thank you for the update! Darn, I wish I had been able to place it Saturday, as it might have been picked up yesterday. Hopefully, it will be pulled Thursday. Appreciate the info!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

When I make the decision to buy a new car...I WANT IT NOW!!!...lol. Thus, I have only ordered one new car in my lifetime and only did that because I was in Korea on an unaccompanied short tour and planned that it would be there waiting for me when I got home. 

When they didn't have, and couldn't get me the Cruze I wanted, I searched the inventory everywhere and finally found the car I wanted within a reasonable distance. I have absolutely no patience when it comes to things I want.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> When I make the decision to buy a new car...I WANT IT NOW!!!...lol. Thus, I have only ordered one new car in my lifetime and only did that because I was in Korea on an unaccompanied short tour and planned that it would be there waiting for me when I got home.
> 
> When they didn't have, and couldn't get me the Cruze I wanted, I searched the inventory everywhere and finally found the car I wanted within a reasonable distance. I have absolutely no patience when it comes to things I want.


I am the same way, and we tried to locate one nearby with the same options and didn't find one that matched on all my preferences (color, options, etc). Plus, I would prefer to have one as factory fresh as possible. For me, it is worth the wait to get exactly what I want. The wait is going to kill me though, LOL!


----------



## Johnny H (Apr 30, 2014)

Tried to order mine 3 weeks ago, paper work order done same day. Still no idea if its been processed. Dealer said it could be 4 weeks or more before chev will even take order. Don't know if this is just BS or what. Seems like he just wanted to sell one on the lot or nearby with pricey options I didn't want. Starting to loose faith. Any ideas what the hold up is? Feel free to speculate. Ontario, Canada.

Chris


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Johnny H said:


> Tried to order mine 3 weeks ago, paper work order done same day. Still no idea if its been processed. Dealer said it could be 4 weeks or more before chev will even take order. Don't know if this is just BS or what. Seems like he just wanted to sell one on the lot or nearby with pricey options I didn't want. Starting to loose faith. Any ideas what the hold up is? Feel free to speculate. Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Chris


Hello Chris,

My understanding is that you should be able to get an order number from the dealer at the time of order or at the latest, at the time GM picks up the order. Per 2013Cruze above, he stated that the number is available once the system picks up the order officially. I was reading through some Corvette sites tonight and one of the members on that board stated that he walked out the same day with his order number as the dealer placed it with him watching. Seems reasonable to me, as that should be created upon order submission. I am not sure which is correct, but I have emailed my dealer tonight asking for the Order Workbench detail and Order Number, as they should have that now. 

Have you placed a deposit? If so, I would demand it back unless they can provide an order number to you. I am not sure how Canada's process varies from the US side, but I would imagine it is similar to ours. I am a little frustrated that I don't have the order number after what I was reading on the Corvette forums. Sounds like I should have been more persistent about that before placing the deposit. As tomorrow is Thursday, the orders are supposed to be picked up by GM, so either way, I hope to have a number soon.

Good luck!


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Received my order number today! Woohoo! Just waiting on my build date now. Glad to have the confirmation officially now!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you order a 2014 or 2015?


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

TDFDiesel said:


> Did you order a 2014 or 2015?


I ordered a 2014 as I am not a fan of the 2015 nose. The new face just looks a little off to me.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Turbofan said:


> I ordered a 2014 as I am not a fan of the 2015 nose. The new face just looks a little off to me.


while at Lordstown for the tour on Friday, the tour guide said the ratio was 1 diesel built for every 26 to 28 gas. while there I never seen, a diesel wheel let alone a complete car. was wanting to see one on the line but no luck.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Johnny H said:


> Tried to order mine 3 weeks ago, paper work order done same day. Still no idea if its been processed. Dealer said it could be 4 weeks or more before chev will even take order. Don't know if this is just BS or what. Seems like he just wanted to sell one on the lot or nearby with pricey options I didn't want. Starting to loose faith. Any ideas what the hold up is? Feel free to speculate. Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Chris


where in central ont. are you, got mine from Boyers in Lindsay last june. hang in there you won`t be disappointed.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

oilburner said:


> while at Lordstown for the tour on Friday, the tour guide said the ratio was 1 diesel built for every 26 to 28 gas. while there I never seen, a diesel wheel let alone a complete car. was wanting to see one on the line but no luck.


I would love to go on a tour of the Lordstown plant, but it is a long way from Savannah! Too bad you didn't see any on the line! Hoping mine will be rolling down the assembly line soon!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Turbofan said:


> Received my order number today! Woohoo! Just waiting on my build date now. Glad to have the confirmation officially now!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Congrats on getting your Order number.

Now the wait begins.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Johnny H said:


> Tried to order mine 3 weeks ago, paper work order done same day. Still no idea if its been processed. Dealer said it could be 4 weeks or more before chev will even take order. Don't know if this is just BS or what. Seems like he just wanted to sell one on the lot or nearby with pricey options I didn't want. Starting to loose faith. Any ideas what the hold up is? Feel free to speculate. Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Chris


Sound bs to me your Cruze would be built in Lordstown just like the US Cruze.

Do you have a different Chevy dealer you could try?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Turbofan,

I know that you're excited for your new Cruze! Please let us know if you would like for us to look into your order status for you. If we can be of any assistance, please send your order number via private message. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you Kristen! I have been working with Patsy and she has been kind enough to help me with status updates! I appreciate it!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Quick update - had to cancel my order as the car was stuck in the same status for 2 weeks and my trade valuation window was only 8 weeks, so I was concerned that the car wouldn't arrive in time (especially with the rail space shortages delaying new car shipments for a number of manufacturers). In the process of trying to dealer trade for a car that meets my requirements. Found one, but having trouble getting the dealer that has it to respond and agree to the trade. So the wait continues but now for another car already built. Hoping for good news in the morning and that I'll be driving my new diesel by Monday!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Mick said:


> Good luck!


Thanks Mick! Good news! We were able to get the other dealer to trade their Red Hot Cruze for my dealer's diesel. They are going to trailer the car back and hope to have it by Tuesday evening or Wednesday at the latest! It has 3 miles on it, and as all the options I wanted, plus the Pioneer audio upgrade. It's been a wild ride, but will be worth it when it arrives! :clap:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, congrats!

And you're, welcome. Lol


----------



## RVgal (May 18, 2014)

I will pick up my Cruise Diesel tomorrow and I am very excited.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

RVgal said:


> I will pick up my Cruise Diesel tomorrow and I am very excited.


Congrats! What color and options did you go with?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Turbofan said:


> Thanks Mick! Good news! We were able to get the other dealer to trade their Red Hot Cruze for my dealer's diesel. They are going to trailer the car back and hope to have it by Tuesday evening or Wednesday at the latest! It has 3 miles on it, and as all the options I wanted, plus the Pioneer audio upgrade. It's been a wild ride, but will be worth it when it arrives! :clap:


Congrats in a few days you will cruising in your new Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome news! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, picked it up last night! Enjoyed the ride to work this morning! The MyLink system is great and very user friendly. Love the diesel clatter and torque! Only 48 miles on it so far, and only 7 on it when I picked it up. The only issue is that the previous dealer placed a nice custom scratch job in the clear coat, so some intensive polishing is going to be needed to correct all the hairline scratches and spider webbing. Looks like they took the grittiest mitt they could find and ran it all over the car (gotta love dealer detailers). The risk you take with a dealer transfer I guess. I told my dealer to not wash it, as I didn't want any more damage done to the paint. Other than that, love the color and will add some pictures in the next week or so once i have it good and detailed. 

Here it is when it was dropped off yesterday from its trip from North Carolina.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Turbofan said:


> Well, picked it up last night! Enjoyed the ride to work this morning! The MyLink system is great and very user friendly. Love the diesel clatter and torque! Only 48 miles on it so far, and only 7 on it when I picked it up. The only issue is that the previous dealer placed a nice custom scratch job in the clear coat, so some intensive polishing is going to be needed to correct all the hairline scratches and spider webbing. Looks like they took the grittiest mitt they could find and ran it all over the car (gotta love dealer detailers). The risk you take with a dealer transfer I guess. I told my dealer to not wash it, as I didn't want any more damage done to the paint. Other than that, love the color and will add some pictures in the next week or so once i have it good and detailed.
> 
> Here it is when it was dropped off yesterday from its trip from North Carolina.
> 
> View attachment 82754


Congrats! I've run into the same issue with dealer detailers before. You should be able to use a good polish and get that finish looking the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally had some time to get the car washed, clayed and waxed. I am still going to have to get a DA Porter Cable and buff the clear coat scratches out, but that'll be down the road. For now, looks good! Love driving it, but only have 200 miles on it so far!


----------

